# Der richtige Hardware-Dealer?



## Negev (16. Februar 2014)

Servus,

bei mir steht demnächst neue Hardware an. Natürlich möchte ich dabei so günstig wie möglich wegkommen.

Auf Vergleichsseiten stehen meist Online Shops wie Mindfaktory oder Hardwareversand an oberster stelle. 
Als einziegsten Makel empfinde ich die Zahlungsweise: egal ob Vorkasse oder Nachname... ich hab nicht mehr die Kontrolle ober das Geld, anders als z.B. Lastschrift. Von Paypal ist man auch von einem Unternehmen Abhängig.
Einzig die Zahlung vial Kreditkarte stellt noch eine Alternative dar?

Über welchen Händler bezieht ihr eure Hardware? Und welche Zahlungsweise wählt ihr dabei?


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Februar 2014)

Wieso "Kontrolle über das Geld"? Mindfactory und Hardwareversand gehören wohl mit zu den vertrauenswürdigsten Dealern im Netz. Deswegen sind sie ja auch mit an oberster Stelle. 

Ich und Freundeskreis bestellen seit Jahren da und es ist noch nie irgendwas schiefgelaufen, nichtmal annähernd.


----------



## Negev (16. Februar 2014)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Deswegen sind sie ja auch mit an oberster Stelle.



Sind sie nicht wegen der Preise an oberster Stelle?

Meine erste Bestellung bei HV.de war nen HTPC den ich zusammenbauen lies. Der PC hatte nen defekt - musste ihn zurückschicken. 4 Wochen sah ich von der Kohle nix. 
Als junger Mensch der Geld nicht auf der hohen Kante hat, eine lange zeit und das ohne Gegenwert .


----------



## Felix^^ (16. Februar 2014)

VIelleicht wäre Amazon eine Alternative ?


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Februar 2014)

Ich denke die Platzierung setzt sich wohl überwiegend aus Kundenrezensionen zusammen. Hauptsächlich bestellen wir auch bei Mindfactory. Und unbedingt die billigsten sind die nicht. Wer Geld sparen will, bekommt die Hardware über Geizhals.de sicher 'n paar Euro günstiger. Aber das wäre mir dann wieder zu unsicher ... 

Bzgl. dem defekten PC: Kann das auch beim Transport passiert sein? Sollte zwar eigentlich nicht passieren, aber die Post ist jetzt auch nicht unbedingt dafür bekannt, immer alles sanft und vorsichtig zu behandeln.  Was auch passieren kann ist, wenn man in kalten Monaten PC-Hardware bestellt und die nach der Lieferung gleich ansteckt / einbaut und anschaltet. Da kann durch den Temperaturunterschied zw draussen und drinnen Kondenswasser entstehen, was zu Kurzschlüssen führen kann.

4 Wochen Wartezeit sind zwar nervig und eigentlich auch nicht die Regel, aber befindet sich noch im Rahmen. Bei Mindfactory gibts zB ne Option, dass man bei nem Defekt sofort 'n Ersatz geschickt bekommt, bevor die Retoure da ist. Kostet aber Aufpreis und gilt glaube auch nur für Komponenten.


----------



## Negev (16. Februar 2014)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Hauptsächlich bestellen wir auch bei Mindfactory.



Und welche Zahlungsweise wählt ihr?


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Februar 2014)

Ich hab da mit Vorkasse gezahlt 

Wenn du die Kontrolle über dein Geld haben willst, bleibt dir nur Nachnahme.

Auf Rechnung kannst du bei sehr wenigen Firmen bestellen, da es für die Unternehmen erhebliche Kosten verursacht, wenn einer die Rechnung nicht zahlt. Das ist einer der Hauptgründe, warum man (fast) nur noch via Vorkasse, PayPal (ist ja fast das gleiche) & Co. zahlen darf.

Alternate hatte ich mal genommen, weil es die einzigen vertrauenswürdigen waren, die auch Kreditkarte akzeptieren (kostet sie ja auch wiederum Geld).

Selbst wenn man als Unternehmen bestellen will, kann man nicht gleich auf Rechnung oder Lastschrift bestellen. Da wird dann erst noch die Bonität geprüft.


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Februar 2014)

Negev schrieb:


> Und welche Zahlungsweise wählt ihr?


Das was am schnellsten geht.  Kreditkarte / PayPal oder Vorkasse.


----------



## Magogan (16. Februar 2014)

Hab am Donnerstag Abend gegen 21:30 Uhr etwas bei Mindfactory bestellt und direkt bezahlt. Alle Artikel aus der Bestellung waren lagernd. Bisher habe ich nicht einmal eine Versandbestätigung... Also weiß ich nicht, ob ich das so empfehlen kann. Bei einem anderen Unternehmen habe ich etwas (vor 15 Uhr) bestellt, mit giropay bezahlt und direkt am nächsten Tag erhalten. Hat auch noch weniger gekostet als bei Mindfactory. Und nein, es war nicht Amazon 

Außerdem sperrt Mindfactory Kundenkonten, wenn man zu viel zurücksendet... Zumindest liest man das öfters mal.


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Februar 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hab am Donnerstag Abend gegen 21:30 Uhr etwas bei Mindfactory bestellt und direkt bezahlt.


Wie hast du denn bezahlt? PayPal oder Kreditkarte? Oder auch GiroPay / Sofortüberweisung?


----------



## Magogan (16. Februar 2014)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wie hast du denn bezahlt? PayPal oder Kreditkarte? Oder auch GiroPay / Sofortüberweisung?


Vorkasse. Vielleicht war das ein Fehler, aber ich wollte nicht mehr Versandkosten als nötig zahlen


----------



## Tikume (16. Februar 2014)

Bei Mindfactory habe ich lediglich meinen Monitor bestellt - kann aber nicht klagen.
PCs bestelle ich seit längerem immer bei Alternate - bisher hatte ich nichts zu klagen.


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Februar 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Vorkasse. Vielleicht war das ein Fehler, aber ich wollte nicht mehr Versandkosten als nötig zahlen


Ja, weil da wird dann frühstens die Überweisung am Freitag rausgegangen sein und am Montag bei MF gebucht. Schneller gehts bei Vorkasse manchmal nur, wenn es die gleiche Bank, bzw. Bankgruppe ist. Also Deutsche Bank <> Commerzbank / Berliner Bank / ... sollte innerhalb von einem Tag erledigt sein, aber Deutsche Bank<>Sparkasse / Volksbank / ... kann dann durchaus auch ma 2-3 Werktage dauern.


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Februar 2014)

Wenn du mit PayPal gezahlt hättest, wäre die Bestellung sicherlich spätestens Samstag verschickt worden.

Sent from my RM-892_eu_euro2_200 using Board Express


----------



## Saji (16. Februar 2014)

Tikume schrieb:


> PCs bestelle ich seit längerem immer bei Alternate - bisher hatte ich nichts zu klagen.



Kann ich bestätigen. Sind gewiss nicht die günstigsten aber was Zuverlässigkeit und die Qualität des Systembuilders angeht sind sie klasse.


----------



## Magogan (16. Februar 2014)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wenn du mit PayPal gezahlt hättest, wäre die Bestellung sicherlich spätestens Samstag verschickt worden.
> 
> Sent from my RM-892_eu_euro2_200 using Board Express


Das hätte aber 6 Euro mehr gekostet oder so ^^

Interessanterweise kam meine erste Bestellung sehr schnell an, aber kaum bestellt man nicht mehr zum ersten Mal, dauert es länger! #Verschwörungstheorie

Sent from my Taschenrechner using Smalltalk 2.0


----------



## Negev (16. Februar 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das hätte aber 6 Euro mehr gekostet oder so ^^



Bei jeder Zahlungs-/Versandsart wird nochmal kräftig draufgeschlagen... da heißts dann nur rechnen. Manchmal is Amazon oder gar der Einzelandel doch nimmer so teuer. Vorallem wenn es sich um kleinere Beträge handelt.


----------



## myadictivo (18. Februar 2014)

ich bestelle i.d.R. auch per nachnahme. dann geht's meisten direkt am gleichen tag raus (sofern lagernd). vorkasse dauert mir einfach zu lange, bis meine bank das bucht (trotz online banking), es beim gegenüber ankommt und dort von der buchhaltung als bezahlt markiert wird.
KK gibts bei den meisten läden ja nicht bzw. fallen nochmals gebühren bei manchen an. paypal/sofortüberweisung nutze ich nicht.

bisher hatte ich noch nie probleme... bei welchem laden ich dann bestelle entscheide ich meist spontan bzw. abhängig von lieferbarkeit und natürlich preis.


----------



## Rabaz (18. Februar 2014)

Habe mit Hardwareversand die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Hatte ein mal bei Mindfactory bestellt das war eine einzige Katastrophe. Bestellt waren drei Posten (2 Lüfter, eine Lüftersteuerung, eine Grafikkarte) alles war im onlineshop als verfügbar/sofort lieferbar markiert, weil ich da garantiert explizit drauf geachtet habe. Nach 5 Tagen kommt ein Paket...mit einer Lüftersteuerung sonst nix. Zwei Tage später die Lüfter. Habe mit denen Kontakt aufgenommen und man teilte mir mit, dass sich solche Teillieferungen nicht vermeiden lassen weil sie zwei Lager hätten eins für große und eins für kleine Teile oder so ähnlich. Meine Frage was bei Lüfter und Lüftersteuerung das große und das kleine Teil sei ist bis heute unbeantwortet. Die GraKa habe ich nie gesehen, war nach 2 Wochen noch nicht da und wurde von mir storniert.

Wegen solcher Geschichten zahle ich gerne per NN auch wenn es etwas kostet. Bei Vorkasse hätte ich mir in den Arsch gebissen. Das Paket kann nicht bei irgendwelchen  Nachbarn oder sonstwo landen falls ich nicht zuhause bin. Wenn es verloren geht: mir egal, ich muss einfach nur NICHTS machen. Wenn ich mir die Bestellung "anders überlege": mir egal, ich muss einfach nur NICHTS machen.


Übrigens wenn man nicht gerade in der Knüste wohnt kann man Dinge auch einfach direkt einkaufen gehen. Sicher nicht bei Saturn & co., aber viele der kleineren edv-Läden sind ganz gut. Die haben zwar keine 300 Grafikkarten im Angebot aber die gerade gefragten Sachen meistens schon und auch gute Preise. Man muss nicht immer die Riesen bedienen.


----------



## Magogan (18. Februar 2014)

Ja, habe auch schon überlegt, einige Dinge bei Offline-Shops zu kaufen, aber die Preise sind da einfach viel zu hoch. Eine Festplatte war sogar über 60 Euro teurer als im Internet... Und dann muss ich da erst hinfahren, eine Anzahlung machen, dann bestellen die das, in 5 Tagen ist das dann da, ich muss dann den Restbetrag zahlen und kann es mitnehmen.


----------



## Rabaz (18. Februar 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ja, habe auch schon überlegt, einige Dinge bei Offline-Shops zu kaufen, aber die Preise sind da einfach viel zu hoch. Eine Festplatte war sogar über 60 Euro teurer als im Internet... Und dann muss ich da erst hinfahren, eine Anzahlung machen, dann bestellen die das, in 5 Tagen ist das dann da, ich muss dann den Restbetrag zahlen und kann es mitnehmen.



Ja man muss halt "seinen" finden. Bei den kleineren Schuppen ist die Spanne dessen was einen erwartet natürlich viel größer. Ich habe zwei hier im Ort die zugegeben Scheiße sind (unfreundlich, desinteressiert, utopische Preise). 15 km weiter habe ich einen gefunden wo ich jetzt schon öfter war (übrigens auch eben erwähnte Grafikkarte gekauft habe) und der in Zukunft meine erste Adresse ist. Ich habe eben nur aus Spass mal ein paar aktuelle Grafikkarten verglichen, da liegt mein Laden im Schnitt so 5 Euro über MF. Dafür habe ich aber keinen Versand und die Klamotten in 30 Minuten in der Hand. Also konkret zB. sowas hier 
*3072MB Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Toxic Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail)*

kostet bei MF 293,95 und in meinem Laden 299. 

Eine 
*250GB Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series SATA-III*

liegt etwa 10 Euro über den großen Versendern.



Es geht ja hier nicht um Grafikkarten ich habs nur mal so als Indikator genommen.

Die Frage ging in Richtung passender Hardware Dealer und Geld- / Versandrisiken. Letztere habe ich da mal gar nicht.

Ich muss paar Kilometer fahren aber das kann ja auch ein Segen sein. Zuhause nervt die Alte und unterwegs wartet McDonalds.


----------



## myadictivo (19. Februar 2014)

kommt halt immer drauf an. leider gibts hier z.B. meines wissens nach nur noch einen "großhändler" der ein breites sortiment an pc artikeln führt. der laden ist 50km weit weg und i.d.R. ca 10% teurer als internet-durchschnitt. manchmal kaufe ich da auch noch ein, wobei ich einfach mittlerweile zu bequem geworden bin. würde ich dort wohnen wär's ne echte alternative zum internet-kauf.

vor 10-15 jahren sah es hier noch ein bißl besser aus was die besiedlung angeht. bei den kleinen "tante emma" pc läden brauch ich garnicht gucken. da reicht ein blick ins schaufenster um zu sehen, dass ich hier massiv draufzahle


----------



## Negev (19. Februar 2014)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Bei den kleineren Schuppen ist die Spanne dessen was einen erwartet natürlich viel größer. Ich habe zwei hier im Ort die zugegeben Scheiße sind *(unfreundlich, desinteressiert, utopische Preise)*.



Bei uns hier ist die Auswahl an Compputerläden auch sehr beschrängt - obwohl das hier schon ne Kleinstadt ist... immer wieder machen Läden auf dann wieder zu.
Der einzige Laden hier zeichnet sich durch deine genannten Eigenschaften aus. Schon witzig  !

Da fragt man sich schon wie die Einzelhändler da überleben bzw. wie deren überlebensstrategie ausschaut.
Aber man kann'se teilweise schon verstehn. Der Einzelhandel schaut neben dem Internet schlecht aus. Aber man selbst spart wo man eben kann. Doofe Sache allemal!


----------



## Kigan2113 (2. März 2014)

Bestelle meistens bei Mindfactory oder Hardwareversand. Alternate wenn es vom Preis her annehmbar ist und ich die Verfügbarkeit eines Artikels nicht abwarten kann...
Hatte mit den genannten Shops nie Probleme. Garantiefälle wurden immer anstandslos bearbeitet. Versand und Bezahlung immer Problemlos. Der Support von Hardwareversand war der beste. Bezahlt habe ich immer per Vorkasse oder Paypal.


----------



## Caps-lock (3. März 2014)

> Wenn ich mir die Bestellung "anders überlege": mir egal, ich muss einfach nur NICHTS machen.



Nur so als kleiner Tip von einem aus der Branche.
Überlegst du dir zu oft "nichts" zu machen wenn du per Nachnahme bestellst, kann es auch ruck zuck passieren, dass du irgendwann garnichts mehr bestellen kannst .


----------



## Jianji (5. März 2014)

Bei Alternate bestellt (januar) und schnelle lieferung, war wie imer top


----------



## DjSnow (6. März 2014)

Amazon würde ich sagen


----------



## Magogan (6. März 2014)

Ich kenne auch einige Dealer, die richtig harte Ware verticken... Oh, warte...

Also ob man Amazon empfehlen kann, weiß ich nicht. Bisher war ich aber immer sehr zufrieden, auch mit Marketplace-Händlern  Meine Hardware kaufe ich allerdings in letzter Zeit lieber bei Mindfactory, einen RAID-Controller letztens bei Klarsicht IT, die ich sehr empfehlen kann. Der Controller war etwa genauso teuer wie bei Mindfactory, kam aber direkt am nächsten Tag an.


----------



## Legendary (6. März 2014)

Festplatten bitte NICHT bei Amazon kaufen. Schaut euch die Rezensionen an...die sprechen Bände.

Meine letzte 3 TB WD Red habe ich bei redcoon gekauft - war nicht nur günstig sondern auch sehr vorbildlich verpackt!


----------



## Magogan (6. März 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Festplatten bitte NICHT bei Amazon kaufen. Schaut euch die Rezensionen an...die sprechen Bände.
> 
> Meine letzte 3 TB WD Red habe ich bei redcoon gekauft - war nicht nur günstig sondern auch sehr vorbildlich verpackt!


Amazon selbst verpackt die Festplatten tatsächlich nicht so gut, wie es aber bei den Marketplace-Händlern aussieht, kann man vorher nicht sagen. Wenn die Festplatte schlecht verpackt ist, sollte man sie wohl am besten direkt zurücksenden und als Grund die schlechte Verpackung und die dadurch hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Defekts angeben. Vielleicht werden die ja gut verpackt, wenn das genügend Leute tun.


----------



## Wagga (7. März 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Festplatten bitte NICHT bei Amazon kaufen. Schaut euch die Rezensionen an...die sprechen Bände.
> 
> Meine letzte 3 TB WD Red habe ich bei redcoon gekauft - war nicht nur günstig sondern auch sehr vorbildlich verpackt!


Ich hatte eine HDD damals auch bei Amazon bestellt und hatte damals nie Probleme damit.
Diese funktioniert bis heute noch!

Aber lieber bei Alternate kaufen


----------



## Wagga (7. März 2014)

Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit 2 Hardwarelieferanten gemacht.
Amazon meist so Kleinteile wie Laufwerke,Festplatten und Kabel wenn nötig.
Prozessor,Netzteil,Board,Grafikkarte habe ich dann von Alternate bezogen!

Bei beiden gabs bei einem Defekt innerhalb der 2 Jahre Gewährleistung keine Probleme.
Alternate ersetzte die 4850 gegen eine 5750 innerhalb 1 Woche, für Onlineversand recht schnell.
Bei Amazon gibt´s i.dr. auch nie Probleme.

LG Wagga


----------



## Klos1 (20. März 2014)

Hardwareversand.de und HoH.de sind top. Hab da schon tausende Euros gelassen und auch im Problemfall wurde mir stets die Ware umgetauscht. Diese zwei Shops genießen mein vollstes Vertrauen.


----------



## Magogan (20. März 2014)

Klos schrieb:


> genießen mein vollstes Vertrauen.


Na toll, jetzt sind die in spätestens einer Woche insolvent. Du kannst doch niemandem dein vollstes Vertrauen aussprechen. Damit ruinierst du die nur noch mehr. xD

Von Hardwareversand habe ich auch nichts Schlechtes gehört bisher.

Unfassbar: Im Midnight-Shopping bei Mindfactory war mein Warenkorb ausnahmsweise mal nicht teurer als tagsüber. Das muss ein Systemfehler sein  Was ist eigentlich um Mitternacht anders, dass die da Artikel versandkostenfrei anbieten können?


----------



## Groar (20. März 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> ...Was ist eigentlich um Mitternacht anders, dass die da Artikel versandkostenfrei anbieten können?



Nachts sieht man die Grenzen nicht, also fällt der Zoll weg... 


Nee mal im Ernst, Hardwareversand.de
Was ich mir bei denen gekauft habe stimmte vom Preis, war schnell da und läuft immer noch einwandfrei...


----------



## Dagonzo (20. März 2014)

Groar schrieb:


> Nee mal im Ernst, Hardwareversand.de
> Was ich mir bei denen gekauft habe stimmte vom Preis, war schnell da und läuft immer noch einwandfrei...


Der Preis ist sicher ok, aber ob was einwandfrei läuft oder nicht liegt sicherlich nicht an HWV. Das ist reine Glückssache. Montagsgeräte kannst du sowohl vom teuersten, als auch vom günstigsten Anbieter bekommen.


----------

